# quick ca18det sr20de



## evan717 (Jul 21, 2003)

will the ca18det manifold mount up to my usdm sr20de? thank you


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

evan717 said:


> will the ca18det manifold mount up to my usdm sr20de? thank you


No. Besides the SR turbo manifolds are a dime a dozen...


----------

